# What is the current price on the hoof for a steer?



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Would like to buy a steer this coming winter and process it myself. I've done lots of deer and pigs for my own consumption but I have yet to brave a 1000 pound steer. I hope to get a hoist all set up and make arrangements with a local rancher this coming January when it might stay cool long enough to hang for a few days. I would appreciate your price input, I'm going to try to see if any of my sisters who live nearby would like to split the cost.(and the meat)


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Choice fat beef steers were bringing $.86 last week at local auctions. These are grain feed and ready for slaughter. Those grading lower were bringing from $.78 to $85. Fat heifers bring a couple cents less that steers for the same grade.
Holstiens were bringing from $.75 to $.80 per pound. 
If you are planning to buy the steer and feed it yourself for a while, they cost more per pound. The lighter they are the higher the price.


----------



## cowsndirt (Aug 18, 2004)

Record prices for cattle of all ages and types makes this an expensive time to buy. Would say the deer (venison) are looking cheap right now. We are selling all 50 some head of calves this fall and going deer hunting! We quarter it after taking the loins out, then take it way after season to the local locker (so we get it back) and have them put some beef suet into it for hamburger. My parents who have raised cattle for over 30 years can't always tell it is deer when put into chilli,spaghetti, etc. We butchered a 2 year old heifer earlier this year that threw her womb when calving and was too far gone to save. Let me tell you, it was alot of work, but it came on a day when we were moving my sister in law and lots of other things going on at the same time. But we have lots of hamburger! Unprepared, we salvaged what we could and made it simple.

If you do buy, look for the cheap grey "rat tails" (Simmental cross - not a Charolais cross). You can ask any farmer to show you one if you don't know what I mean. They are a grey brown, sometimes curly haired and have little if any of a switch (tail). It is a genetic variation of Simmental/ Angus or other black breed cross. They sell cheap and are good meat. We've had them place in the top ten in the state fair carcass contest. They will usually bring around 20 cents a pound less in our part of the state. Any claims to less performance is something the buyers say to get them cheaper. But a grey color is a tough genetic to breed out, so farmers stay away from buying the heifers to keep for cows of this color. Sometimes the red ones are cheaper, too. Herefords are VERY tasty, and around here don't bring as much either. Guess it depends on the market area. If I was eating one, I would eat a grey or red one. More meat for the money, and sometimes less gristle.


----------



## Jim in MO (May 10, 2002)

Around Here for Slaughter Steers they are going for close to .90 lb for the choice. The lower grades were selling for mid .80

The young lighter 300-500 lb range is over 1.25 lb sometimes 1.30 

If you are only wanting the meat I would go with a slaughter steer and "sweeten" him up for a couple of weeks and then process him.

I'm raising a couple of jersy steers for my family because I'm getting too much money for my baldies to keep them for the home freezer. Heck, they're paying for feed, hay , vet bills for all the other animals with some left over.

Jim


----------



## OD (May 25, 2004)

We sold two calves Tuesday, a black baldie steer- 1.47 & a red heifer-1.31. Both weighed 350#. I wish I had more ready to sell.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

I lost over ten thousand dollars on cattle in June. They were over a dollar, and I didn't have any!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi ALL ,THis is a great thread.After hearing all the tales of such high prices for beef i am wondering what my dexters would be worth in this kind of a market.Originally i bought them to get used to cattle since they are a smaller breed.I have been led to believe that they would be greatly discounted at a sale barn and have turned my attentions to other markets.WHat could i expect to get for a Dexter steer weighing around 600 pds in a more traditional market?Would they get slammed as i have been told by the local farmers here.
Frank


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> Hi ALL ,THis is a great thread.After hearing all the tales of such high prices for beef i am wondering what my dexters would be worth in this kind of a market.Originally i bought them to get used to cattle since they are a smaller breed.I have been led to believe that they would be greatly discounted at a sale barn and have turned my attentions to other markets.WHat could i expect to get for a Dexter steer weighing around 600 pds in a more traditional market?Would they get slammed as i have been told by the local farmers here.
> Frank


Maybe, maybe not. It depends on what they think when they see it. 

I had some dumpy little cattle (might have been dexters for all I know...no offense, but they were very small!). They had dumpy little calves that would not grow no matter what. I hauled one in at about 300 pounds. I knew that sucker was about 9 months old, but the buyers didn't. He brought top dollar, but I feel sorry for whoever bought him thinking he would actually grow!

If they see your steer and think it's a younger calf, you could get some good money for him (around $100/cwt lately). If they see him for what he is...you won't. Make sure he doesn't look too fat and you'll have a better chance.

Jena


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

so i shouldnt let on that they are Dexters.Buyer Beware !At least half are black.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

A calf under a year old will ordinairly get up to or above 600 lb. A calf has a smaller head than a yearling, and his tail don't develope a switch until he is several months old. A trim straight bellied calf is a better feeder prospect that a calf with a big belly (Like a jersey cow has) If your Dexter can stand beside an ordinary beef calf and look pretty similar, he should command a good price. If he has a dwarf appearance the price will be disapointing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

If they are registered or faily tame I would sell them privatly as Dexters. Alot of people are looking for red or dun dexter heifer or cows right now. That how you would get your best money for them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your input. This kind of gives me an ideal as to what to expect when talking with a rancher. I don't think I would have a problem buying one from my next door neighbor who raises black angus. He use to be my Sunday school teacher about 30 years ago. I may even give him a few cents more per pound since I will still be saving a lot by processing it myself plus have a rawhide to play around with.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Here is a link to auction prices in the Upper Midwest:

http://www.uproducers.com/livestockmarketing.asp


----------

